

Goldman Sachs could be sued for helping hide debts when Greece joined euro - grej
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/greek-debt-crisis-goldman-sachs-could-be-sued-for-helping-country-hide-debts-when-it-joined-euro-10381926.html

======
tomcam
It couldn't happen to a nicer company.

------
biehl
About time!

